# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  ’| وكــأني عشتُ بزمن أج ـدادي - أح ـاسيس تمزج حاضرنا بالماضي |’ .. تغطيتي الـ خ ـاصه

## شوق المحبة

} الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

مـ س ـائكم / ش ـوق وَ مـ ح ـبة .. 


.. 

.. 


كيفكم ح ـبايب قلبي !! ع ــساكم بـ خ ـير يارررب !! 

الـ س ـالفه ومافيها إن ش ـواااق يوم الـ خ ـميس إللي فات إنفرج ـت عليها وودوها لمهرج ـان الدوخ ـله ^_^ .. 

ماص ـدقت على الله طلـ ع ـوني ،، وأنا بالـ س ـياره أطالع وكل ش ـوي ماقلت هداووويش ماوص ـلنا لا !! 

وبعد التطـ ع ـيس والمطبات والطريق الطويل والمزدح ـم وص ـلنا  :bigsmile:  .. 

والبنت تقولون ماش ـافت خ ـير ،، مـ س ـكت ذيك الكاميرا وأديها تـ ص ـووووير  :cool:  .. 


7 
7 
7 
7 


هذا أول شئ لمـ ح ـته من المهرج ــان .. 

 




الناس تـ س ـير من بـ ع ـيد لـ ح ـد ماتوص ـل للبواااابه .. 

 




هذي بوابة المهرج ــان .. عـ ج ـبتني ع ـفر ^_^ .. 

 




أول مادخ ـلت قلت ماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن .. 

الناس زح ــمه ومن كل مكان تطلع وتدخ ــل هههههههه .. 

 




أما هالـ خ ـفيف الدم كان يوزع مطويات موض ـح فيها المـ خ ـطط والفـ ع ـاليات .. 

 




وهذول س ـلمكم الله كان في زواج وع ـرضه مـ س ـووينهم هناك .. 

الله يبارك لهم وع ـقبالكم يارب .. 

 




قدام تكون القريه التراثيه .. 

 



وهذي الـ س ـفينه إللي ح ـاطينها .. والناس تركب فيها وتتـ ش ـمس ههههههههه .. 

 




وَ ع ـن قرررب .. 
 




وهذا الـ ص ـياد إللي بـ ج ـانب الـ س ـفينه .. 

 





وهني قرربنا وأخ ـذنا التذاكر منـ ش ـان ندخ ـل القريه التراثيه .. 

 


.. 
.. 
..

----------


## شوق المحبة

ج ــانب من القهوة الـ ش ـعبيه ..








إللي يـ س ـوي المديد ^_^ ..
















وهذا والله مدري ويش يـ س ـوووي ،، نـ س ـيت ..












الـ ح ـدااااد ..








ج ـانب من ش ـغله ..








بائــع الـ ح ـلوى ..












فرن ص ـنع الـ ح ـلوى ..












وهذا مدري ويش يـ س ـمون ش ـغلته  ^_^ ..










..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

بائــع الأح ــجار الكريمه .. 

 




وهذا إللي يـ س ـوي الـ س ـفن .. 

 




بائــع التمووور .. 

 




إش ـتهيت أذوووق ههههههه .. 

 




ودلـ ح ـين دخ ـلنا غ ـرفة تـ ج ـهيز الـ ع ـروووس .. 

وموض ـحين لنا كيف تـ غ ـير الأثاث مع الزمن .. 

 


 


 




وهذي ص ـوره لرج ــال .. الله أع ـلم من هو ،، رح ـمة الله ع ـليه ،، كانت مـ ح ـطوطه بالمـ ج ـلس هناك .. 

 




وبعدها دخ ـلنا ركن أطول قرآن .. وكان موج ـود هناك مـ ج ـموعات كبيره من القرآن الكريم المكتوب 
بلـ غ ـات متـ ع ـدده .. 

بـ ص ـراحه هالركن رهيييييييب بـ ش ـكل .. والمـ ع ـروض ـات تـ ش ـرح القلب .. 

بداية أطول قرآن >> 

 


 


 


 


 


.. 
.. 
..

----------


## شوق المحبة

بـ ع ـض القرآين المـ ع ـروضه بـ خ ـطوط مـ خ ـتلفه .. 

 


 


 



 


 



 




قرآن مكتوب بلـ غ ـة برايل .. 

 




لوح ـات فنيه عن القرآن الكريم .. 

 


 


 




بيـ ض ـه منقوش عليها آيه قرآنيه .. 

 


 


.. 
.. 
..

----------


## شوق المحبة

ركن الـ خ ـزفيات ..




















وفي زاويه فيها طاوله وعليها دفتر لكتابة كلمات الـ ش ـكر ..


وكالـ ع ـاده ش ـوقوه ماتقدر عاللقااافه ههههههه ..
















وهذي ص ـوره لقرآن كريم مـ ع ـمر ..








قناة الـ س ـعوديه الأولى كانت موج ـوده كمااان ،،


ما أقدر على النـ ح ـاسه كل شئ أص ـوووره ^_^ ..










..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

وطلـ ع ـنا من ركن القرآن ،، وكملت بالقريه التراثيه ..


وهناك في زوايا لـ ح ـال الـ ح ـوي والبيت أيام زمان ..
















وكمان في قـ س ـم إلى أش ـياء أثررريه بالنـ س ـبه لي ههههههه ..




















وكمان هاللوح ـه كانت مـ ع ـلقه ،، وع ـجبتني واااايد ..


والـ ح ـمار إللي فيها هو وع ـربته يـ ش ـبه الـ ح ـمار المـ ش ـهور إللي موج ـود هناااك ^_* ..








وهذا هو الـ ح ـمار الـ ع ـالمي ،، إللي الـ ج ـهال يـ ح ـبووونه ههههههه ..








وفقير الله من كثر ماركبوا عليه وص ـوروا مـ ع ـاه إنكـ س ـرررت إذنه ،، بعيد الـ ش ـر ع ـنكم ^_* ..








وقبل لا أطلع من القريه التراثيه مريت على هالرج ـال إللي يـ س ـوي س ـلات ح ـركااات ..












وإح ـنا بنطلع من القريه إلا بنت أخ ـتي الـ ص ـغيرره >> ع ـطشانه .. لـ ع ـن الله يزيد ..


وفرررينا إلا في واح ـد يبيع بياااع ـه هههههههه ،،


ولفت نظري هالقواطي والأغ ـراش الـ ع ـالميه ..












ص ـوره للقمر المـ خ ـتبئ بين الـ غ ـيوووم >> إلـ ع ـن أبو الفـ ص ـحه يابنت هههههههه ..






..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

وبعد ماطلـ ع ـنا من القريه وص ـلينا على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


كان في وج ـهنا مـ ع ـرض للزواح ـف والثـ ع ـابين ..


قمنا قـ ص ـينا تذاكر ودخ ـلنا ..


كان المكان مظلم وكاتم بقوووه .. وح ـاولت أص ــووور لكم إللي ش ـفته هناااك ..


قبل كذا س ـمووو على رووح ـكم بالرح ـمن الرح ـيم ^_^ ..

































وهذول س ـلحوفتين ص ـغيرونتين يهبلووون مررره ..












نكمل ..








وهني لأول مره بـ ح ـياتي أش ـوف ثـ ع ـبان مـ غ ـير ج ـلده قدام ع ـيني ..


س ـبحاااانك يارررب ..








وهذا إللي تـ خ ـاف زوران منه ،، يـ س ـبب إليها كوااابيس ههههههههه ..








وهذا ص ـقر مادري نـ س ـر ،، الله أع ـلم ..


المهم إن كـ س ـر خ ـاطري بقوووه ،، ح ـسيته يتنفس بـ ش ـوي ش ـوي كأنه بيموت ..








وهذول تماس ـيح ص ـغنووونين ..






..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

بس وطلـ ع ـنا عن الكتمه .. ورح ـنا قريب ج ـهة المطاع ـم نـ ش ـوف الوض ـع ههههههه ..


طبـ ع ـاً كان زح ـمه ،، وخ ـلوووق خ ـلووق ما ش ـاء الله ^_^ ..








هذي مـ ش ـاووي خ ـير زاد ،، كانت الريـ ح ـه تقتل من قلب هههههههه ..








وهني تذكرررت هـ س ـووه عدل هي وآيـ س ـكريمها أبو المانـ ج ـا والتوووفي ،، قـ ص ـدي الكووفي هههههه ..


زورانووه هي وبنت أخ ـتي ماقدروا وآخ ـذوا إليهم آيـ س ـكريم ش ـوكولا بالكووفي ^_*" ..













وكان قررريب منا ركن المنـ ح ـوتااات الرمليه ..


وماش ـاء الله ع ـليهم فنااانين بقوه ،، ع ـيني عليهم بااارده ..


























..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

وبعدها رح ـنا ودخ ـلنا خ ـيمة التـ س ـوووق ..








أول شئ  طاح ـت عليه ع ـيني ،، ع ـجبتني الـ س ـتاره والمرااايات "^_^" ..








بائــع ح ـلويات ..












قـ س ـم التـ ص ـوير ،، بس للآس ـف خ ـانتني الإض ــاءه هناك *_* ..












بـ ع ـض الـ ص ـور المـ ع ـروضه ..










..

..

..

----------


## شوق المحبة

ركن للرس ـم ،، وماش ـاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن على إبداع ــهم مو طبيـ ع ـي ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيهم القوه ويـ خ ـلي هالروح المبدع ـه عندهم ..


















وبـ ص ـراحه هذي أكثر وح ـده ذبـ ح ـتنااااا ..


وقفنا عندها واااااااااايد من ج ـمال إبداع ـها ..












بـ ع ـض اللوح ـات الفنيه المـ ع ـرووضه ..
















































وبعدها طلـ ع ـنا ورح ـنا ج ـلسنا عالـ س ـيف نـ ش ـم ش ـوية هواء ^_^ ..


وآخ ـذت للـ س ـفينه الموج ـوده في البـ ح ـر هاللقطه ..





وهذي كانت آخ ـررر ص ـوره آخ ـذتها للمهرج ـان ..


..


..


..


بـ ص ـراحه المكان والأج ـواء هناك لا توووص ــف ،،


ونااااس ـه بقوووه ،، وتمنيت لو ح ـضرت المهرج ـان من البدايه ..


..

..


أتمنى إنكم مامليتوون من متابـ ع ـة الـ ص ـووور  :embarrest:  ..



دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

ماشاء الله تصوير رائع ..

وجولة ممتعه ..

تسلم دياتك خيتي ..

بوركتي .. والى الامام ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ... 


ماشاء الله... 


تغطية شاملة... 


الصلاة على النبي وآله.. 


مررررررررررره يجننوا 

ماشاء الله عليك ياشوق ماخليتي شي... 


هههههههههههه 


بس حسيت بمتعة واني اتصفحهم... 


وين نملّ.. وهذا أسلوب التشويق حقك..... 

عشت الأجواء معاكم ... 


عليكم بالعافية غناتييي .... 




وتسلم الأيادي يارب.. 


وتسلم هالرؤية الرائعة المتفردة دوماً ... 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل...




دائماً انتظر كل جديد لكِ...

----------


## همس الصمت

أوه أوه 
ماشاء الله شواقتي
تغطية ولا أحلى من كذا
الصراحه كفيتي وفيتي
خلتيني أتحسر ما كأني رحت وشفت
بس يااااااااااااه أماكن كثيرة أنا مادخلتها
ولاحتى شفتها 
خلاص شواقني السنة الجايه أنا وأنتِ نروح مع بعض
ونشوف من كمان يبغى يروح معنا ..
تغطية رائعة ..
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب
ولايحرمنا روعة جديدك ..
موفقة الغلا ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعــــــــــــــــــــــه



وهــذي عجـبتني وااجد

إبدآآع

مـــآآآعــدمنــاك


تـحياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مرحباااا شواقه
كيفك ياقمر 
بصراحه جنااااااااااان رووووووووووووووعه
إبداع عشت معاك الجو وكأني هناك
مع أني كان نفسي أروح بس ما رضوا يودوني  :evil: 
الله يهديهم
مررره رهيب بقوووه بعد
ولا التصوير كله فن وذوق 
ربي يسلم هاليدين 
ويعطيكِ ألف ألف عافيه
ودمتي في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه
لكِ ودي



أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
ابداااااااع لا يوصف 
الود ودي اعلق على كل مجموعه بس خفت احتل الصفحه هع 
اكثرياتهم ما شفتهم خساره يعني كأني منا رحت 
بس الحمد لله العوض ولااا القطيعه هع 
خلاص شواقه وهموووس احسبوني وياااكم السنه الجايه على خير وكل وحده اتنادي الثانيه بإسمها بالمنتدى عشان نتلاقى خخخ 
يسلمووو شواااقه ع التغطيه الاكثر من رائعه 
لا خلا ولا عدم من جهودك غلاااااتووو
تحياااااتووو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## أبو سلطان

*أقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول أختي شوق المحبة ما قصرتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي!* 
*و هكذا اللي بيجيب الصور و الا ايهو,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ن!* 
*أنا ألحين أكاد أجزم إني و أعيالي في الغربة زار جزيرة تاروت و راح لسنابسها و متعنا أعينا بهالخيرات و التحف و الدرر من خلال صوركِ* 
*فشكرا لكِ أختنا شوق على الصور و الشكر الكثير لمن قام و قعد على إحياء هذا التراث العظيم و ما ماتوا أجدادنا إذا أحفادهم جلوهم و أكبروهم و ذكروهم و وفوا إليهم بهكذا أعمال* 
*أحفاد حقا أوفيا* 
*الشكر لكم جميع*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطاهرين
يسلمووووو غااااليتي *شوووووق*
ع هيك تغطييييييييه بجد جناااااان ورهييييييييييبه
عشتييييييينا جوووو حلوووو واكثثثثر من رااائع
عم تسلم الايااادي 
دوووم هالابداااع والتميز يالغلا 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تصوير واضح وجمييييييييل 
تغطيه غيييير شكل :icon30: 
تسلم الأيادي خيتووو شووووق المحبه
 وأنا كمان بروح معاكم العام القادم  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شواقه
 تصوير وتغطية 
وموضوع 
كل شي مميز وروعه تشكري خيو عالتغطية الرائعه جدااااااااااااااااا

----------


## أموله

مآشآء الله عليكـ ...


التـــ ص ـــوير روووووعــهـ ....



مشـ ك ـوورهـ  مآتـــ ق ـــصري ...


تحيآتي # اموله

----------


## واحد فاضي

روعة التصوير تكون في روعة من صوّر 

تسلم يمناك خيتي 

فعلاً فعلاً جوله ولا أحلى خيتي 


خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## شوق المحبة

شبكة الناصرة

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


تـ س ـلم خ ـيي ،، الرووع ــه بنور تـ ش ـريفك لي بـ ص ـفحتي المتواض ـعه ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك من كل مكروووه ..


أش ـكرك على طيب تواص ـلك المتميز ..


لا ع ـدمت مـ ش ـاركتك وح ـضوورك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

دمعة على السطور

===

ههههههههه ياح ـبيبة قلبي انتينا ..


إي ماخ ـليت شئ ع ــلشان أخ ـليكِ تـ ع ـيشين مـ ع ـاي الـ ج ـو ^_^ ..


ربي يـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ س ـلمك من كل س ــؤ ..


والله تمنيتك تكوني مـ ع ـانا وتتونـ س ـين هناااك ..


مـ ش ـكوووره غ ـناتووو عالتواج ـد والمـ ش ـاركه الطيبه ..


لا ع ـدمتك ولا ح ـرمني ربي منك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

همس الصمت

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي .. ع ـيووونك هي الأح ـلى ..


بإس ـم الله ع ـليكِ من التـ ح ـسيرررر ههههههههه ..


ولا يهمك غ ـناتووو نـ ع ـوضها الـ ج ـااايه .. 


ونلم الـ ح ـبااايب نأخ ـذهم مـ ع ـانا كمــااان ^_^ ..


يـ ع ـااافيكِ الباررري من كل ش ـر .. والرووع ـه بنور طلتكِ ..


مـ ش ـكووره على مـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أسيرة شوق

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبوووبتي ..


والله كل هذا من ذوووقك ..


مـ ش ـكووره على مروورك ومـ ش ـاركتك لي ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أمنيات مجروحه

===

مراااح ـب ياهلا بك غ ـناتووو ..


أنا بـ خ ـير الـ ح ـمدلله ،، يارب تكووني إنتي كمااان بـ خ ـير ..


تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،، هالرووع ـه كلها من ع ـطر تواج ـدكِ ..


الـ ح ـمدلله ع ـيشتك الـ ج ـو ^_^ .. ج ـد الله يهدي إللي ع ـندك ويـ ع ـوضوكِ في الـ ج ـااايه ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ،، ويـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك من كل س ــؤؤ ..


مـ ش ـكووره على تواص ـلكِ الرااائــع ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عواميه صفوانيه

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي ،، والله كل هذا من طيب ذوووقك ..


ولووو كان آخ ـذتي راح ـتك ،، ج ـالسين نتونس مـ ع ـاااكِ ^_^ ..


الـ ح ـمدلله غ ـطيت لك كم ح ـاجه من إللي فاتووكِ ..


خ ـلاص ولا يهمك أنتي مـ ح ـسووبه من دلـ ح ـين ،، نلتقي على خ ـير يارررب *_^ ..


وربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـرسك من كل مكروووه ..


مـ ش ـكووره غ ـناتووو على مـ ش ـاركتكِ لي ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أبو سلطان

===

ههههههههه ،،


تـ س ـلم ع ــمو .. ولو ماس ــووويت الـ ش ـئ .. وأح ـس مايكفووون بعد ^_^ ..


الـ ح ـمدلله لك ربي ،، توونـ س ـت ع ـفر لانكم ع ـشتوا الـ ج ـو مع الـ ص ـووور "." ..


الـ ع ـفوووو ،، والـ ش ـكر موص ـوول لك على ج ـمال ح ـضوورك المتميز ..


لا ع ـدمناك يارررب ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

فررررح

===

ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم لك قلب غ ـاليكِ ..


تـ س ـلمي لي يارررب .. والأح ـلى نووور إطلالتكِ بمتـ ص ـفحي هذا ..


ويـ ع ـااافيكِ ويـ ح ـفظك الرح ـمن من كل مكروووه ..


مـ ش ـكووره لتواص ـلكِ ومـ ش ـارركتك لي ..


لا ع ـدمتك يارررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

مياس

===

تـ س ـلمي لي ح ــبوووبتي ..


هذا من ذوووقك الرآآآقي ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ح ـرسك دوووم ..


خ ـلاص ولا يهمك أض ـفت إس ـمك للـ س ــته هههههههه ^_^ ..


مـ ش ـكووره غ ـناتو عالمـ ش ـاررركه الطيبه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

عفاف الهدى

===

تـ س ـلمين خ ـيتووو ..


والله كل هذا من ذوووقك ..


والرووع ـه بنور تواج ـدكِ مـ ع ـي ..


لا ع ـدمتك ياررررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

أموله

===

تـ س ـلمي ح ـبااابه ،، هذا من ذوووقك ..


مـ ش ـكووره على طيب تواص ـلكِ ..


لا ع ـدمتك ياررب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

واحد فاضي

===

تـ س ـلم خ ـيي ،، وهذا من رقي ذوووقك ..


والرووع ـه بنور إطلالتك بمتـ ص ـفحي ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


ش ـكراً لتواج ـدك ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## hope

*مــآشـاء الله* 
*الصوووووور رووعه ودقة التصــووير ماعليهآ كلام* 
*عيني عليييك بآرده مااطوفتي شي ههههه* 
*تسلمي شوآقـــه ع المجهوووووود*
*يعطيك العآفيييه* 
*ولآيحرمنآ من عدستك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مساء  الخير 

تسلمي يالغلا  

مبدعه شوقه في التقاط الصور 

ما ننحرم جديد عدستك الراقية 

دمتي بخير

----------


## شوق المحبة

hope

===

يــاغنااااتي ،، تـ س ـلمين ،، والله هذا من ذوووقك الرائــع ..


إي أكيد كل هذا ع ـلشانكم ^_^ ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ ع ـااافيكِ من كل مكروووه ..


ش ـاااكره لك ح ـضوووركِ الطيب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

sweet magic

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلام والرح ـمه ..


مـ س ـاء النوور ياهلا ..


ربي يـ س ـلمك ويـ س ـلم قلبك ..


تـ س ـلمي لي والله من طيب ذوووقك ..


ش ـكرآ لتواج ـدكِ الـ ع ـطر ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

تسلمي لي خيتي ع الصور الرووووع ـه .. جنآأآأآن والله

ونـــــآأآسه .. حركــآتـّّ

ربج مآكتب لنـآآ نروووح .. أِشوفهم بالصوور .. ^^

.
.
بوركتـِ

----------


## شوق المحبة

مشاعل لا تنطفي

===

يـ س ـلمك ويـ خ ـليك ربي ..


ههههههههه ،، من ذوووقك والله ..


الله يكتب لكم الـ س ـنه الـ ج ـايه أن ش ـاء الله ..


مـ ش ـكووره ح ـبووبه عالمروور والمـ ش ـاركه الطيبه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## الولائي.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يسعد مساك خيتو على هالتغطية الأكثر من رائعة 

اختي شوق المحبة أنا ما حضرت و لا مرة في هذا 

في سنواته الماضية و بصراحة لما شفت الصور كأني 

حضرت المهرجان من تغطيتك فعلاً عندنا سواعد 

مبدعة أمثالكم اختي الغالية شوق المحبة ، 

و أنا من الآن راح اتاعب تغطيتك للمهرجان في هذا العام 

مو انا ما تزبط معاي كل سنة نروح الحج نصور هناك للقافلة أو العمل 

ترى ها راح اعتمد عليك و على تغطيتك خيتو للمهرجان 

دمتم بعين الله محروسين

----------


## شوق المحبة

الولائي

===

وع ـليكم الـ س ـلآم و آلرح ـمه ..


تـ س ـلم خ ـيي الأروع نور توآج ـدك بمتـ ص ـفحي هذآ ..


ش ـكراً لـ ج ـمآل إطرائك ،، وتميز مـ ش ـآركتك لي ..


وإن ش ـآء الله رآح نـ ح ـضره آلمره القآدمه ونوثق لكم آكثر ..


تـ س ـلم عالـ ح ـضور آلطيب ..


لآ ع ـدمتك يآررررب ..




دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

جميل ماسطرت يداكِ أختاه
توني أشوف هالصور الورعه والجميله كل صوره أقف عندها طويلاً أتذكر أيام مضت 
جميل أن نحيي تراثنا بمهرجانات هكذا وجميل جدا لوكانت زيارتنا لها على ضوء الشمس بعيدا كلما أستطعنا عن مظاهر الحضاره لتكون الصوره كما لو أنها من ذلك الزمن الجميل

----------


## Smile Heart

ابداع ماشاء الله 

ماحضرت منقهره 

بس انتين ماقصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي

شكرا غناتي

----------


## مضراوي

تصوير ولآ آروع ..
يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ..
تحيآتي ..
مضراوي ..

----------

